# What Kind of Bread(s) Do You Purchase or Bake?



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

_*My taste in bread and my dietary needs have made me switch breads over the years.  I have not bought white bread in a very long time.  For one thing it caused me stomach problems and now with diabetes it's not good for me.  *
_
*For a long time I was getting wheat bread but kind of tired of it.  The last 3 breads I've bought are Sprouted Power, Jewish Rye and Whole Grain which happens to be wheat-I haven't tried it yet but hope it will be better than the last wheat bread I had-it's Pepperidge Farm so maybe it will be better.  I thought it was 12 grain but made a mistake getting it.  I do also like the 7, 12, and 15 grain breads with seeds too.  I've read that seeds are important in our diets.  I like the taste of seeded* *breads, too.*














*So what kind of breads do you get or bake?*


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 22, 2021)

My wife is wheat intolerant, this about all she can manage. I don't bother with bread much.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2021)

I always loved bread but with celiac disease I can't eat it anymore and the store bought gluten free breads are so expensive and don't taste very good.
I've made my own from time to time and it is good toasted but it gets very mushy if used for a sandwich.
For my hubby I buy Maier's white bread. 
Sometimes Pepperidge Farm just for a change.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2021)

I like them all and the better they are the more I eat! 

Because I have to watch my blood sugar I look for high fiber breads with as little added sugar as possible.

Some of the low carb 40 calorie breads are great but they tend to be a little bit pricey.  I manage that by purchasing some items at the dead bread store down the street from my home.

I also buy the whole wheat bread from the Dollar Tree and try to use a bit less of it.

I wish that I could learn to live without bread but I’m pretty sure that it will never happen.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 22, 2021)

Also haven't eaten store bought bread in a while. Bought the Wheat Belly book a few months ago and made a muffin recipe from it using the following: almond flour, coconut flour, baking soda, baking powder, flax seeds, cinnamon, salt, egg, water, oil  (and I add some rice cereal that has pumpkin seeds in it). It comes out dark, and it fills me up. Will try other recipes in it.


----------



## Remy (Oct 22, 2021)

I have a goal to make my own bread sometimes in the future. I have a little experience with yeast.

My favorite bread right now is Dave's Killer Bread, White Done Right. He's formerly incarcerated and hires ex-cons. People gotta work. It's one of the best breads toasted I've had.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2021)

I don't!  Bread is fattening.  
If I were not all alone and had someone to cook for, I'd make sourdough bread all the time!  and cinnamon rolls!
Once in a while, I'll have a slice of garlic bread with dinner, but that's it!
Darn!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> dead bread store


  


Aunt Bea said:


> I wish that I could learn to live without bread but I’m pretty sure that it will never happen.


Not for me either!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

I love bread.. the more artisan the better. I always have Malted wholemeal sliced bread in the freezer for daily use.. and occasionally I buy sliced white because there's no bread that tastes as nice when you make French toast than good soft white bread,and I often buy raisin and cinnamon bread to eat for brunch.. although it does give me heartburn... .. but believe me I just love bread so long as it's super fresh... in Spain I eat a sliced bread called 7 semillas. ( 7 seeds for anyone who doesn't know basic Spanish)

 Currently I'm loving the 3 cheese bloomer  loaf that I can buy at the Supermarket instore Bakery 






 then there's this trio of Olive , bread, which is delicious with salad and olive oil..


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I don't!  Bread is fattening.
> If I were not all alone and had someone to cook for, I'd make sourdough bread all the time!  and cinnamon rolls!
> Once in a while, I'll have a slice of garlic bread with dinner, but that's it!
> Darn!


Eaten by serving size only it is not fattening.  I always look at the labels on bread and eat it according to serving size, that way I can have bread every day and I am a big bread lover!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I love bread.. the more artisan the better. I always have Malted wholemeal sliced bread in the freezer for daily use.. and occasionally I buy sliced white because there's no bread that tastes as nice when you make French toast than good soft white bread,and I often buy raisin and cinnamon bread to eat for brunch.. although it does give me heartburn... .. but believe me I just love bread so long as it's super fresh... in Spain I eat a sliced bread called 7 semillas. ( 7 seeds for anyone who doesn't know basic Spanish)
> 
> Currently I'm loving the 3 cheese bloomer  loaf that I can buy at the Supermarket instore Bakery
> 
> ...


Those breads you mentioned sound to die for!  lol, I'd like to try that Trio of Olive Bloomer especially!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2021)

whole wheat
once in awhile rye
Arturo's Italian:


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 22, 2021)

I buy whole grain bread that has 5 grams of fiber per slice.


----------



## timoc (Oct 22, 2021)

I pig out on this with just butter spead on it.   

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/vegetarian-food/soreen-large-fruit-loaf-260g


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

timoc said:


> I pig out on this with just butter spead on it.
> 
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/vegetarian-food/soreen-large-fruit-loaf-260g


I used to like that when I was much younger, but now I can't eat that it's far too heavy , bitter tasting and sooo heavy it sticks to the roof of your mouth...


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm spoiled because the local Panera Bread sends over to my senior apartment building their day-old bread once a week. There isn't anything they make that I don't love, with the exception of their oatmeal loaf and their carrot loaf.

I especially enjoy their bagels, bread bowls, cheese rolls, baguettes, and french bread loaves.


----------



## mrstime (Oct 22, 2021)

DH is diabetic so I buy whole grain breads for him. The last bread I ate was garlic toast in a restaurant. I can't remember the last bread I ate here at home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2021)

We mostly eat Oroweat Oatnut and Dave's Good Seed.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

I dunno if like me when you open your sliced bread up.. you use the tag to seal it again, or twist the ends and hope it stays closed or , even use a clip... but have you ever tried closing up your bread like this.. which is the way I do it now...simply twist the bread closed again and fold the remaining back back over the remaining bread...thus


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I dunno if like me when you open your sliced bread up.. you use the tag to seal it again, or twist the ends and hope it stays closed or , even use a clip... but have you ever tried closing up your bread like this.. which is the way I do it now...simply twist the bread closed again and fold the remaining back back over the remaining bread...thus


I like that.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

@hollydolly That‘s good.  I’ll try it.  

Whatever their bread making secrets are in Europe, I want to know them.  We had bread 3 times per day.  We noticed that people there weren’t overweight like here.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> Whatever their bread making secrets are in Europe, I want to know them.  We had bread 3 times per day.  We noticed that people there weren’t overweight like here.


It's no secret that food producers in the US use fattening corn sugar as a preservative and flavor enhancer.

I used to make most of our bread, years ago when the kids were little, but it's hard on my back. I found that quick breads can be very versatile. I use quick bread recipes to make muffins, cinnamon rolls, doughnuts, and savory dumplings (and of course, biscuits). Home made persimmon bread was a favorite this time of year, but persimmons are hard to find, especially ones that are meaty and on the tender side.

I buy potato bread, Sheepherders bread, and just about any kind of seeded or nut loafs.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> @hollydolly That‘s good.  I’ll try it.
> 
> Whatever their bread making secrets are in Europe, I want to know them.  We had bread 3 times per day.  We noticed that people there weren’t overweight like here.


we're always told that it's the corn syrup that American manufacturers add to almost everything, but we don't,,,,


----------



## Remy (Oct 23, 2021)

@hollydolly I twist the bag and tuck it under the loaf. I have no doubt European bread is better in general than in the U.S.. Luckily more organic without the junk is available. I'm totally with you on the corn syrup. It's not good stuff and used here a lot.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 23, 2021)

I love using the gallon ziplock bags to store my muffins (and other things). They last longer in there, and I can freeze them.
I freeze any bread or muffin if it's been out more than a few days to preserve freshness. I can also reuse the bag afterward.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)

mrstime said:


> DH is diabetic so I buy whole grain breads for him. The last bread I ate was garlic toast in a restaurant. I can't remember the last bread I ate here at home.


Thank you!  It's refreshing to see that other diabetics also eat whole grain without a problem.


----------



## pkuchnicki (Feb 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> whole wheat
> once in awhile rye
> Arturo's Italian:


Awesome photo!  I assume you made it yourself?  If so, can you share some details on how?


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 28, 2022)

Dearly wish I could enjoy some of the European breads!
This thread has made me remember a type of bread we got from the bakery when I was a child — Salt Rising Bread. My whole family loved it.
 No one seems to make it any more. I was told by a local baker some years ago that it is just too difficult to make. Maybe it was more a regional thing???


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> What Kind of Bread(s) Do You Purchase or Bake?


I try not to, too many carbs and calories.  However when I eat some my favorite is cornbread.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

pkuchnicki said:


> Awesome photo!  I assume you made it yourself?  If so, can you share some details on how?


Hi @pkuchnicki and welcome!

No, I didn't make that particular loaf, but have made several like it. I used the "No Knead" method; long rise, baked in a covered Dutch oven. The moisture than gathers under the lid makes the crust crispy.

There are several videos on the internet.

I stopped making it because I eat too much of it.

https://www.lecreuset.com/no-knead-dutch-oven-bread/LCR-2511.html

https://www.thecountrycook.net/no-knead-dutch-oven-bread/


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2022)

I've been baking bread again recently.  When my kids were small I made bread nearly every morning in my bread machine but have moved on to more rustic breads, usually with a 50-50 mix of about white and whole wheat flours, and baked in a covered Dutch oven.     

I generally do a biga or preferment a day or two (or three or four) before baking.  So grateful for my Kitchen Aid stand mixer - it does all the kneading for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> biga


Had to look that one up...


----------



## Knight (Feb 28, 2022)

We don't eat much bread but when we do I've had a lot of success with making Focaccia with wheat flour. Instead of always making it in a large round shape, smaller for use with soups is a nice change. Also use the same recepie to make pizza dough.


Focaccia is an olive oil-rich Italian bread we can't decide is better described metaphorically as a sponge or a springy mattress. It's crispy and golden on the top and bottom crusts, and inside, it has an airy crumb (meaning there are tons of air holes, big and small, that squish in the best way possible)

Not so successful is pan de agua. Hit & miss but never wasted when to dense. When dense cubed or dried out for breading.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2022)

Knight said:


> We don't eat much bread but when we do I've had a lot of success with making Focaccia with wheat flour. Instead of always making it in a large round shape, smaller for use with soups is a nice change. Also use the same recepie to make pizza dough.
> 
> 
> Focaccia is an olive oil-rich Italian bread we can't decide is better described metaphorically as a sponge or a springy mattress. It's crispy and golden on the top and bottom crusts, and inside, it has an airy crumb (meaning there are tons of air holes, big and small, that squish in the best way possible)
> ...


I've never made focaccia because there's so much oil in it.  My pizza dough uses bread flour and no oil - I make it one or two days in advance.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 28, 2022)

I purchase either whole grain bread or sour dough bread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I try not to, too many carbs and calories.  However when I eat some my favorite is cornbread.


Dave's Killer Bread has thin sliced bread that I get.  Only 60 calories a slice and 13 g of carbs which is not high.  It's really good.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Dave's Killer Bread has thin sliced bread that I get.  Only 60 calories a slice and 13 g of carbs which is not high.  It's really good.


Dave's Killer Bread is excellent.


----------



## Lara (Feb 28, 2022)

I was all about Rosemary Bread, then it was Sourdough, Now it's Seeded Rye. 
Always fresh from the Bakery in the grocery store.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 28, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Dave's Killer Bread is excellent.


I have to try Dave's Killer Bread.


----------



## pkuchnicki (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, I finally tried making artisan bread using a cold oven to bake rather than hot (as in 450-500F) to bake.  I watched a couple of videos where they tried that and is suprised people that it worked so well.  They achieved good oven spring and a more tender crust and great crumb.  Here's a picture of my effort.  Not so great result on oven spring.  Decent crumb. And so so on crust.  You can't really see it that well, but it is more flat basically showing it did not get good enough oven spring.  However, I would think it was not because of the way I baked it (425F oven and starting it cold), I am thinking the scoring I did on top let too much of the gases out.  The bottom skews to the burnt side and I suspect it's because I kept it in too long (50 minutes, but in a cold oven plus 10 more to darken the crust.  Next time I will score bread on top lengthwise (not so deep) and start it in a hot oven (450F) for less time.  If this doesn't post well, it's because I am not familiar with using social media to communicate like this and trying to figure it out the best I can.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2022)

Lara said:


> I was all about Rosemary Bread, then it was Sourdough, Now it's Seeded Rye.
> Always fresh from the Bakery in the grocery store.


I've been on a rosemary bread kick but am thinking about venturing into seeded rye.  Bought some rye flour and will probably give it a whirl next week.  Am also intending to try Peter Reinhart's Struan bread with a few alterations suggested in one of his books.  He's a great tutor both on the web and through his books.    
https://thebreadmaiden.com/2016/06/01/peter-reinharts-multi-grain-struan/

@pkuchnicki, I preheat the oven and dutch oven for 30 minutes - DH and I prefer a crunchy rather than tender crust.
I've never made a no-knead or cold oven bread.

Spain and Italy had the best bread I've ever eaten. By far.


----------



## pkuchnicki (Mar 1, 2022)

I have done the preheat thing myself but still find things that can be improved (including discovering any issues I have in execution).  Peter Reinhart is a very good source.  I have is artisan bread making videos from the Great Courses (now Wondrium).  Another great source is Nathan Mhyrvold, he of the Modernist Bread tome although not nearly as cheap to get as some of Peter's books.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2022)

pkuchnicki said:


> I have done the preheat thing myself but still find things that can be improved (including discovering any issues I have in execution).  Peter Reinhart is a very good source.  I have is artisan bread making videos from the Great Courses (now Wondrium).  Another great source is Nathan Mhyrvold, he of the Modernist Bread tome although not nearly as cheap to get as some of Peter's books.


I stopped investing in cookbooks a long time ago - I get my books from the library and other info from the web.  

Like you, I'm always working to improve my baking.


----------



## J-Kat (Mar 3, 2022)

I usually have a sandwich at lunch and for years have used a Sara Lee 45 calorie per slice knock off from Aldi.  I discovered Aldi now has a knockoff of Dave's Killer Bread called Seedtastic and it is delicious.  I refuse to pay $6.00 per loaf at the usual grocer but I'll pay $3.00 at Aldi.  People say it is the same Dave's bread but in an Aldi wrapper?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

I will make a rosemary  Focaccia   bread  later this week sometimes or tomato and red onion flat bread... 

..but I do buy bread items from the supermarket too.. altho' I don't eat a great deal of regulalr sliced bread... For example today, I bought Hot X buns.. but instead of the usual sweet type I bought Red onion and Cheddar flavour..., I also got Chapatis to have with my Chinese curry that I'll make this week too... , ..and I got a pack of 6 white dinner rolls... , one of which I;ve just had instead of dinner, with sliced rare roast beef, topped with smoked rainbow trout Pate...


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 3, 2022)

*I buy rye most often, as I do like it toasted and for sandwiches.  I will often buy 2-3 loaves and freeze them.  I do not eat a lot of bread any more, so it does go a long way*


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 4, 2022)

Good Bread Recipe Book from the 1970s

(someone put the whole thing online, free)

(some dessert recipes also)

https://www.xedizioni.it/Numeri-due/Tassajara-bread-book-p.pdf


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 4, 2022)

Purchase only, some kind of brown bread.  Whatever is cheap and low cal...  Not real selective, I don't eat a lot of it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 4, 2022)

When we lived in Maine, we had Anadama Bread... really delicious for breakfast!  (Along with regular flour, it has corn meal and molasses in it.)


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)

whole wheat
 Italian (rustic) bread
 seeded rye


----------

